

The problem with the ATM Menus - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/blog/2011/08/the-problem-with-the-atm-menus/

======
mdg
tl;dr - I am tall so I was confused when it looked like the physical buttons
of an ATM did not match the on-screen labels.

